# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

First evening of the new season at 7:30pm Tuesday 18th September in Mackay's Hotel. Musicians and visitors very welcome. Admission members £3, non-members £4, membership £4.

----------

